# Heavy metal vs electronic dance



## VGmaster9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I know they're both different genres, but they both have very big scenes, especially in the underground world. Metal has genres like heavy, glam, power, thrash, black, death, doom, grindcore, groove, sludge, industrial, symphonic, neo-classical, progressive, gothic, folk, and metalcore. Electronic has genres like ambient, downtempo, trip hop, nu jazz, IDM, glitch, chiptune, house, techno, trance, hardstyle, electro, breakbeat, dubstep, jungle/drum n bass, and hardcore. Which scene are you more into?


----------



## ghilliefox (Dec 30, 2011)

im Electronic/EDM all the way. Though i really like Metallica as well.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 30, 2011)

both


though mainly electronic/breakbeat


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 30, 2011)

EDIT: Metal, but I don't think there's much worth in comparisons of this scale.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh god, Electronic, so much.

I do love those Trance/Techno/Eurodance genres.


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 30, 2011)

Heavy Metal. I can't fucking stand that god awful electronic/techno whatever the fuck you want to call it crap.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

well, I know its quite bias of me, but I choose Metal since its so more varied, ect. But I do like the occasional psytrance song. 

Also, Cybergrind is an awesome combination of electronic music and metal.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 30, 2011)

I like both :/


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 30, 2011)

I prefer apples to oranges.


----------



## triage (Dec 30, 2011)

They're two different genres built on entirely different premises and characteristics. I enjoy both- they're not remotely the same and pretty much incomparable. 

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Archon (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm more of a metal person myself, but i'll listen to whatever gets my adrenaline going.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 31, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> Heavy Metal. I can't fucking stand that god awful electronic/techno whatever the fuck you want to call it crap.


I am pretty much in full agreement with the above.


----------



## kobuzero (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly, I like both, but then again I love all music. Except dubstep, that crap is like nails on a chalk board to me >_<


----------



## cad (Dec 31, 2011)

i like both, but i'm more into the electronic scene.


----------



## Vibgyor (Dec 31, 2011)

I prefer the more experimental/avant-garde forms of electronic music such as IDM, industrial, noise, ambient, etc. I can't stand techno, trance, dubstep, etc. And while I wouldn't explicitly state that I'm into metal, I do enjoy some extreme forms of metal every once in a while.


----------



## Neovius (Dec 31, 2011)

Electronica all the way, especially atmospheric, psychedelic and hypnotic stuff... I like many things that are ambient/downtempo related, like psychill, tribal, idm, glitch, rhythmic noise, industrial and goa trance... I used to listen to some trance and atmospheric dnb/jungle/drumfunk, but as I was diving deep within the ambient genre and finding new things, I stopped listening to these...

Btw, I grew a strong aversion to metal, mostly because of it's fans... Also I hate vocals


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Techno

I will be dancing all night.


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

Electronic.

But you know, I really dislike how people think Techno/House/Trance are the only electronic genres. 
I personally enjoy a lot more electronic ambient and IDM stuff like Tycho, Four Tet, Doctor Flake, Aphex Twins, etc


----------



## Aidy (Jan 7, 2012)

It depends on which subgenre in particular. I hate techno and all that crappy stuff because it's overrated and you can make it in literally minutes, whereas things like Jungle have actually had a huge influence on the Dance genre, spawning DnB, Dubstep, Drumstep etc. Also House is a massively popular genre, with artists like Porter Robinson, Daft Punk, SHM. I also enjoy some metal, like Metallica and stuff.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 8, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> I know they're both different genres, but they both have very big scenes, especially in the underground world. Metal has genres like heavy, glam, power, thrash, black, death, doom, industrial, symphonic, gothic, folk, and _*metalcore*_. Electronic has genres like ambient, downtempo, trip hop, house, techno, trance, electro, freestyle, breakbeat, dubstep, jungle/drum n bass, and hardcore. Which scene are you more into?



You put that shit in there just to piss off metalheads :v

Also:

Heavy metal - It helped evolve music beyond just rock, jazz, blues, etc. 

The electronic genre sounds to be only evolving laterally, with its foot in the door with pop and the rap/hip-hop sectors.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Jan 8, 2012)

I prefer metal. I just don't like the sounds of electronic music I guess.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 9, 2012)

I am really into metal, and I'd say almost all subgenres of it have stuff I like. I do like some electronic music too, though I've noticed the stuff I like tends to sound a little too similar. Maybe someday I'll get more into it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't really see why this is even a question.

But since you want to know so desperately, I prefer metal because it's got a more aggressive and fast sound that caters to my ADD-esque personality. Techno feels too soft.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2012)

Electronic, both because it sounds better to me, and because most metal is just too goddamned angry, for my taste.
I like my music to be calming and easy on the ears.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You put that shit in there just to piss off metalheads :v



The genre is still in its infancy. Sometime in the future it'll be just as big as other well known genres.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm surprised that Nobody has posted the "I like neither" or "I'm not interested on either" responses.
I don't like electronic music in general, and I'm not too keen on metal either. But if I were put to choose, I'd say metal, at least I won't be listening to the same annoying sound being replayed over and over and over and over...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 14, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> The genre is still in its infancy. Sometime in the future it'll be just as big as other well known genres.



It won't. It's another flash-in-the-pan subgenre.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 14, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It won't. It's another flash-in-the-pan subgenre.



It still has a scene though.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 14, 2012)

I love both of them - grew up with a metalhead for a mom and started listening to electronic a few months ago. Right now I listen to electronic like 10x more, though, because there hasn't been a lot of new metal lately that I like (REALLY picky about music).


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 14, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> It still has a scene though.



And so did heart-throb boy bands, nu-metal, speed metal, whatever you'd consider Hatebreed, screamo, pop-rock, and so many more...

They still have avid listeners, but they're no longer prevalent.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 14, 2012)

I like both, though I only like specific subgenres from each.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 14, 2012)

I prefer metal, since I don't really like EDM.


----------



## Nikoli (Jan 15, 2012)

All genres are created equal.


----------



## shteev (Jan 15, 2012)

I've always loved EDM, and never got too much into Metal. I can, however, appreciate both genres.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm just gonna go ahead and sit on the fence with this one, because you get some awesome music in both genres, but you also get the crap stuff.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 15, 2012)

They are completely different in every fucking way possible.

Why is there any need for a comparision?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> And so did heart-throb boy bands, nu-metal, *speed metal*, whatever you'd consider Hatebreed, screamo, pop-rock, and so many more...
> 
> They still have avid listeners, but they're no longer prevalent.



Umm, last time I checked, speed metal had always been appreciated by the metal community.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 16, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Umm, last time I checked, speed metal had always been appreciated by the metal community.



You're still completely either missing the point, or have no idea what 'flash-in-the-pan' means.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 17, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> at least I won't be listening to *the same annoying sound being replayed over and over and over and over...*



rhythm guitar


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 17, 2012)

Here are some interesting guides for both genres and subgenres.

Map of Metal

Ishkur's Guide to Electronic Music


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 20, 2012)

Gibby said:


> They are completely different in every fucking way possible.
> Why is there any need for a comparision?


I don't think the point of the tread is to compare them, just ask what you are more into... i suppose. Arguing in what is the best is foolish.
I like both. It depends of my mood and situation. But, generally, i like metal most.


----------



## Weremagnus (Jan 20, 2012)

Pitting genres of anything against one another is silly.


----------

